# Northern Shrike



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Took a picture of this little guy last week. Turns out they are rare in this area. He was easy to do in graphite as he is grey, black and white. :biggrin: This is just a rough sketch, not much detail work.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great job. You do birds really well.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Terry! I do have a soft spot for birds, guess it shows,


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Great work. You have a lot of details.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Just, but the bird has more! :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Thank you Just, but the bird has more! :biggrin:


Lol very funny


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Love it!

Is funny how your "not much detail" work it has even more detail than mine jajajajajajja


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like it. You do have a knack for birds..that's for sure! 

I think if you added a hint more detail (such as lightly visible feathers) it would make it pop even more HOWEVER as it stands it's a lovely lovely piece. It has such a soft feel..I like your really light background as well. Nice touch.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Chanda. I didn't do a lot of details for time constraints. I gave it to my manager's mom and didn't have time to finish properly. She was ecstatic, so I consider it a success. I will be doing him again.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think its a success as well. Very nice!


----------

